# Mehrfachtaster für Jalousies-/Rollladensteuerung gesucht



## Andy082 (23 März 2010)

Abend.

Suche Taster in unterschiedlicher Reihenanzahl, ähnlich diesem hier.....

http://www.berker.com/de/deutschland/katalog/?type=97&pid=7520&controller=article

Top wäre natürlich wie im gezeigten Beispiel inkl. LED als Rückmeldung.

Benötigt werden die Kombinationen 2-reihig (4Taster), 3-reihig (6Taster - wie im Link zu sehen) und 4-reihig (8Taster).

Eventuell hat jemand bereits soetwas in der Art verbaut.
Soll natürlich kompatiebel zu einigen der gängigen Schalterprogramme einiger Hersteller wie B&J, Gira, Berker etc. sein....
=> soll eine 3-fach-Kombination aus Lichttaster, dazw. Rollladentaster und Temperaturregler werden;


Danke im voraus!


----------



## Dr.M (24 März 2010)

Der Schalter, den du hier gepostet hast, ist für EIB. Falls du einen für dieses Bussystem suchst, da hat jeder namhafte Hersteller was im Angebot für fast alle Serien.

Willst du nur den reinen Tasteraufsatz verwenden (um z.B. an eine andere Steuerung anzuschließen) müsstest du die Belegung der Ausgangspins kennen. 

Dies wäre bei deinem Schalter hier aber nicht möglich, weil der einen integrierten Busankoppler hat. Reine Aufsätze bekommst du zum Beispiel von Jung ( z.B. LS 2094 NABS ). Dieser hätte jetzt 8 Tasten mit Kontroll-LEDs und eine Status LED. Anschluß über 12 Pins oder so. Die Belegung weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (24 März 2010)

Schau mal bei Gira. Da gibts sowas

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vierlagig (24 März 2010)

man kann die EIB-Taster-Einheiten auch sehr schön "Zweck entfremden" also z.B. mit LCN oder einem anderen System benutzen.


----------



## Andy082 (24 März 2010)

Hallo.

Ja, dass dieser Taster mit EIB arbeitet, ist mir klar.
Dieser sollte ja nur als Vorlage dienen, wie denn der gewünschte Schalter aussehen soll.

rein der Theorie nach, müsste ein Taster mit 3 Reihen (also 6 Tastern) 14 getrennte Anschlüsse besitzen.

=> out taster 1
=> out taster 2
=> out taster 3
=> out taster 4
=> out taster 5
=> out taster 6
<= gemeinsames pot, taster 1 bis 6

=> LED taster 1
=> LED taster 2
=> LED taster 3
=> LED taster 4
=> LED taster 5
=> LED taster 6
<= gemeinsame masse, LED 1 bis 6

Sowas in der Art gilt es zu finden....
Wie lösen denn andere hier ihre Ansteuerung der Rollläden?


----------



## Andy082 (24 März 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Gira. Da gibts sowas
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


 
Wo denn genau?
Hab die GIRA-Seite bereits mehrere Male durchforstet und komme eigentlich immer nur auf deren EIB- oder Funktaster.

Bei der Umsetzung mit einer Wago-Steuerung gäbe es natürlich auch die Möglichkeit ein KNX-Modul einzusetzen, aber dann sind die Kosten für die Taster so hoch, dass ich auch gleich beim EIB bleiben kann.

mfg,
Andreas


----------



## Dr.M (24 März 2010)

Wie gesagt, der LS 2094 NABS von Jung ist so ein Schalteroberteil mit Pins, das du suchst. Liegt aber schon Listenpreis um die 110 € so viel ich weiß. Alternativen dazu habe ich noch nicht gesehen


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 März 2010)

Hallo,
das höchste der konventionellen Taster, die ich kenne, sind 4fach-Taster. Die hat auch eigentlich jeder Hersteller im Sortiment.
Bei den Buistastern sind natürlich von jedem Hersteller auch nur die Oberteile zu bekommen - das nützt nur wenig, da man dann immer noch wissen muß, wie die intern von ihrer Logik her verschaltet sind. Ich vermute, dass sowohl die LED's als auf die Tasten seriell ausgegeben werden. Das wäre dann vielleicht der Ansatz ... 

Gruß
LL


----------



## Blockmove (24 März 2010)

Gira Best-Nr 2003 100 
Tastsensor 2 3-fach 24V
(3 Wippen mit je 2 LED)

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Andy082 (24 März 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Gira Best-Nr 2003 100
> Tastsensor 2 3-fach 24V
> (3 Wippen mit je 2 LED)
> 
> ...


 
Danke!
Genau was ich suche....!

Und hier dann auch noch fast perfekt beschrieben!

http://www.see-solutions.de/_other/gira/index.htm

lt. Beschreibung bekommt man die Taster als Ersatzteil für nur €20,- !
Ist ja der Wahnsinn schlecht hin....

Danke nochmals....


----------



## Metabastler (24 März 2010)

Vierfachtaster ohne LED liegen bei 14 EUR 
Unsere Erfahrung ist, das man in einem Raum selten individuelle Steuerung braucht. Hohen WAF gab es erst als zwei Taster (die mit Pfeil) als Master geschaltet waren. Mit den zwei anderen ist dann immer noch eine Einzelsteuerung möglich, aber die wird sehr selten gebraucht.  Da sollen jetzt Szenen drauf. (Und wenn die nicht bald da sind, gibt es Szenen ;-)


----------



## Andy082 (24 März 2010)

Abend.

Wo gibt's nun wieder die 4-fach Taster?

Also ich muss sagen, die 3-fach mit Beleuchtung finde ich schon wieder fast zu perfekt. *gg*


----------



## Sarek (25 März 2010)

Andy082 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Genau was ich suche....!
> 
> Und hier dann auch noch fast perfekt beschrieben!
> ...


 
Problem ist aber das die Ersatzteile für 20EUR das Bedienteil fürs Radio sind.
Die mußt Du aber noch umbauen um sie mit Einzeladern anzufahren, da sie einen Controller auf der Platine haben.

Die SPS-Taster 6-fach kosten Minimum ca. 50EUR


----------



## Andy082 (25 März 2010)

Naja, auch kein Beinbruch....

Immerhin noch billiger als ein KNX/EIB-Taster für 110,- und über e**y gibt's die Teile vereinzelt noch günstiger.
Außerdem spare ich ohne die KNX/EIB-Komponenten schon einige tausend alleine an der Steuerung ein, sie ist viel kleiner und ich kann meine Programmierlust per CodeSys ausleben.

Und sollten sich doch mal KNX-Komponenten in mein Haus verirren, kann ich anhand der TP1-Klemme diese ebenfalls an meine Steuerung anbinden.

Kann man sich beim Hausbau denn auf was schöneres Freuen, als anschliessend an seiner Steuerung herumzuprogrammieren?


----------



## S5-Bastler (25 März 2010)

Ich muste leider feststellen das Taster mit LEDs, die so schön vor sich hin blinken leider einen sehr geringen WAF haben. 
Das hat man es als programierender Häuslebauer schon nicht leicht.


----------



## Andy082 (25 März 2010)

Der WAF spielt bei mir keine oder nur eine geringe Rolle....

Frau will auf Knopfdruck nur Rollläden hoch oder runter haben. *g*

Und wie heißt es im Englischen auch so schön....
.....your wish is my command!


mfg
Andreas


----------



## Metabastler (25 März 2010)

*4-fach Taster*



Andy082 schrieb:


> Abend.
> 
> Wo gibt's nun wieder die 4-fach Taster?
> 
> Also ich muss sagen, die 3-fach mit Beleuchtung finde ich schon wieder fast zu perfekt. *gg*



4-fach Taster zB. hier 
Da ich nur ein cat5 an den Schalterdosen habe ist bei mir Multiplexen angesagt. Das spart dann aber auch IO 
Lichtorgel (LEDs) sind nur an wenigen Stellen, eigentlich müssten die die Ihre Leuchtstärke der Umgebungshelligkeit anpassen ... Mit 4 DA sind aber 8 Taster und 8 LED sehr elegant zu machen.


----------



## funtastic (1 November 2011)

*4-fach / 6-fach Taster*

Hi,
ich stand genau vor dem gleichen Problem schicke Mehrfachtaster zu finden.
Schaut euch mal folgende Taster an: www.haus-bus.de

Grüße
Herm


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 November 2011)

Hallo !
Hast du den Schalter schon eingesetzt ?
Wie sieht es mit dem Anklemmen (z.B. von YStY) aus ?
Hast du vielleicht eine Ansicht von hinten ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## funtastic (1 November 2011)

Yep, ich hab die Taster in meiner Wohnung im Einsatz. 
Das Coole ist halt, dass sie gleichzeitig als Nachtlicht fungieren, weil alle LEDs problemlos einzeln ansteuerbar und dimmbar sind.
Die Elektronik hat hinten einen Fostenstecker.

Eine Anleitung zur Elektronik findest du hier:
http://www.haus-bus.de/ProduktbeschreibungSimpleElektronik.pdf


----------



## Blockmove (1 November 2011)

funtastic schrieb:


> Yep, ich hab die Taster in meiner Wohnung im Einsatz.
> Das Coole ist halt, dass sie gleichzeitig als Nachtlicht fungieren, weil alle LEDs problemlos einzeln ansteuerbar und dimmbar sind.
> Die Elektronik hat hinten einen Fostenstecker.
> 
> ...



Die Schalter von Hausbus sind im Prinzip ein Gira Nachbau. Wobei der Nachbau wohl in mancher Hinsicht besser als das Orginal ist 

Wie schließt du den Pfostenstecker an?
Bei Gira gibt es eine Anschlußplatine mit Schraubklemmen.
Ich hab zu meinen Gira-Tastsensoren jeweile eine 8x2-Fernmeldeleitung gelegt und eigentlich überrascht, dass der Anschluß so problemlos war.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## funtastic (1 November 2011)

Ich hab einfach nen CAT5e Kabel (AWG26) gelegt und auf ne passende Fostenbuchse gekrimpt/gequetscht. Das ging eigentlich auch recht unproblematisch. 

http://www.reichelt.de/Pfosten-Wann...8AAAIAAEWdPDs6c83c5ec7bd5d06f3e8144a97868dd8d

Grüße, Herm


----------



## IBFS (1 November 2011)

Schaue die mal die Relaisstation von 

JUNG   RS 8 REGHE  

an.

Dazu 

Sensormodul   8 fach   

JUNG SM 1608

Das sollte alle Wünsche erfüllen.

Frank


----------

